# Amaryllis als Sommerblüher



## sister_in_act (6. Aug. 2008)

hallo 

meine __ Amaryllis hat sich nun schon das zweite jahr entschieden im sommer zu blühen.

  

gruß ulla


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Amaryllis als Sommerblüher*

Hallo Ulla!

Nicht nur deine:

 


Was rechts neben der Amarillis stand mußte ich leider Ausschneiden, denn ich möchte von Elschen ja nicht wieder   und ne :cigar  bekommen.

.


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Amaryllis als Sommerblüher*

dann zeig es nur mir....flüster


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Amaryllis als Sommerblüher*

Duuuuuhuu Ulla!

Würde ich ja gerne aber Elschen hat gesagt:

  Sie würde wiederkommen und so schnell kann ich nicht rennen!

.


----------

